# Hope I didn't hose myself



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

I've tried various means of marking distance on my cable. Nothing lasts. This weekend I did something I had been contemplating for some time. I took an angle grinder with a cutting wheel and _very_ carefully marked the cable every 10'.

Anybody ever done this? 

These were just surface marks, hopefully just enough to see as the cable feeds.


----------



## 89plumbum (May 14, 2011)

I've thought about it. Maybe a small weld spot. 
1 for 10' - 2 for 20' and so on.


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

Use Electric Eel and you wont have that problem


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

depends how deep you marked it. I like the spot weld idea.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Try using nail polish


----------



## DesertOkie (Jul 15, 2011)

paint holds up for awhile. Or let a new apprentice run your machine then all you need to do is mark off the distance to the splices.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

89plumbum said:


> I've thought about it. Maybe a small weld spot.
> 1 for 10' - 2 for 20' and so on.


I've thought about that too but didn't want to fight with every weld spot to go through the feed rollers every time. It may not be a problem but I was afraid to take that chance.

I should point out also that this is a pretty old cable so if I wound up ruining it it won't be the end of the world.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

3Peasdrain said:


> Use Electric Eel and you wont have that problem


I've had this cable machine for about 7 or 8 years. I bought it from a "plumbing company" that was going out of business. I had not been in business for long at the time, started with nothing but an '88 Chevy and my hand tools. I never really even wanted to clean drains but I figured if customers called me for drain cleaning and I said "We don't do that" then they would never call me for anything else.

I bought a speedrooter 91 w/100' of 5/8" cable, variety of bits, minirooter w/variety of bits and the 2 wheeled carrying cart, plus $600 worth (yes I inventoried everything) of various pvc, copper, brass, and bip fittings and valves for $1500.00. It was a _*VERY*_ good buy for me at the time.

It may not be a cadillac but it has served me well enough and has made me a lot of money over the years.

Also, I don't have to worry about slinging poo water all over the place with the closed drum.

I'm not arguing that the General is a better machine than the EE. I'm just saying that all things considered, I made the right purchase at the time and the equipment has served me well enough that I haven't felt the need to change it since that time.


----------



## smellslike$tome (Jun 16, 2008)

OldSchool said:


> Try using nail polish


This is intriguing. Does it not wear off? I've tried paint which works well enough I guess but eventually has to be redone. I just wanted a solution that was permanent.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

smellslike$tome said:


> This is intriguing. Does it not wear off? I've tried paint which works well enough I guess but eventually has to be redone. I just wanted a solution that was permanent.


I think it would be alot tougher than paint....

also so Gel coat.... is really tough

Both should work real well


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I just use my hand as a marker feeding the cable in or, retrieving it.
I move the hand in estimated 1' grabs and count them...

Comes out pretty accurate too...
Usually finding spots within about a foot of where I estimated when I put the camera in later... Close enough... :thumbup:

I'd be hesitant to do anything to the cable that involves heat as the temper of the cable will be altered.


----------



## damnplumber (Jan 22, 2012)

Redwood said:


> I just use my hand as a marker feeding the cable in or, retrieving it.
> I move the hand in estimated 1' grabs and count them...
> 
> Comes out pretty accurate too...
> ...


What he said! why hassle with spot welds to jam in your feeder or notches that will eventually be a likely spot for cable fracture and paint that will wear off quickly.


----------

